

Ask HN: I want to build a space news site. Need little help - grenzreiter

Hi,<p>i want to build a news site for space-related news in the style of a HN or reddit. I unfortunatly dont know how to start. I only hosted a Wordpress blog on a shared hoster a while ago and have beside this no experience in web coding, only this idea of a simple space news site. Thanks for help.
======
zzzzz_
You should try out: [http://www.telesc.pe/](http://www.telesc.pe/)

It will give you the same functionality as Hacker News / Reddit.

~~~
grenzreiter
Cool. Can you tell me if this software can run properly on a shared hoster
like [https://uberspace.de/](https://uberspace.de/) ? Or do I have do buy a
server with more space?

------
logn
[https://github.com/reddit/reddit](https://github.com/reddit/reddit)

------
sideproject
[http://postatic.com](http://postatic.com)

